# 2004 Red X-Trail



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

The whole Nissan Fleet:









Just the Xtrail:

















Some interior pics:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that x-trail will look nice with some bigger tires.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yuck, I hate the gauges in the middle, WTF was Nissan thinking? The rear seat passengers can see the gauges better than the driver, I'll bet.

It looks pretty cool from the outside. It's like a cross between the Armada and a Suzuki.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi Justin.

Yes, central gauges are not so practical 'cause the rest of the passengers can say the classic "BAJALE" <---- ¿Speed Down? but they're so practical for driving purposes, there's a big (bigger than the Quest) glove-box in front of the driver & the end of the hood can be seing.

:thumbup: for the Armada look, but :thumbdwn: for the Suzuki.

I hope to drive this next convention.

Be fine & take care of Frances.


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

DO you have the sr20ve-t in the Xtrail?


----------



## cdapimp691 (Sep 10, 2004)

never seen one of those before. they look mean


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ballistic said:


> DO you have the sr20ve-t in the Xtrail?


No, sadly it came just with the QR25DE, it runs great but I'll love if it came with that engine


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

pretty coo..not really my style tho


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

We got the same color Manuel.Hehe

By the way, I got pissed because Nissan Philippines just launced three new colors for the X-Trail here namely Sunset Orange (Same as the 350Z), Charcoal Gray and Powder Blue


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Exalta said:


> We got the same color Manuel.Hehe
> 
> By the way, I got pissed because Nissan Philippines just launced three new colors for the X-Trail here namely Sunset Orange (Same as the 350Z), Charcoal Gray and Powder Blue


Yeah I know your Xtrail, damn guys @ Nissan Philippines the Orange is a great color (not already here) for an Xtrail, it's supposed next year Nissan import the AWD version, maybe they also brought the Orange one.

Have you seing the Xtrail tread @ Canada & Int'l????

I've posted a yesterday's sucessfull floodage Xperience.


----------

